# Toy vs miniature poodle cross cockapoos



## Benita_G

I will be bringing Chester home in few weeks time when he is 9 weeks. He is a cross between a English show Cocker Spaniel and a toy poodle.

I would love to see your pictures of toy poodle crosses to see how big he will get! Thanks


----------



## Benita_G

Can't seem to post the picture buy you can see Chester here: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog/index.php?n=4018


----------



## Gaynor59

He's gorgeous, bet you can't wait


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

My Louis is mini poodle cross working cocker spaniel, 7 months old , I have been measuring him and he's stayed the same for last 8 weeks, we think he will stay like this now .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Dot is English show cocker x large toy poodle and has topped out at about nine and a half kilos and just under 14" at the shoulder. Her Dad (the poodle was just under 12") the cocker mum was about the same... possibly slightly bigger.

Ask the breeder what sort of size she expects the pups to grow too. I've added a few pictures - one with Dot bobbing for balls in a builders bucket so you have something to relate her size to.

Has to be said when she has a full fluffy coat she looks much bigger than after she has been swimming in the sea!


----------



## Benita_G

Hi Marzi

Dot is so beautiful and I'll be delighted if Chester is about this size. 

We are a little worried he may be quite small because his dad is a toy, and the breeder couldn't give us an exact response to how big he would be as this is the first time they have bred cockapoos. I saw both mom and dad and they said they expect the cockapoo to grow up to be about the size of the show cocker spaniel, but I'm not sure what they are basing this on. The toy poodle dad wasn't too small.

I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Benita_G

Hi Marzi

Dot is so beautiful and I'll be delighted if Chester is about this size. 

We are a little worried he may be quite small because his dad is a toy, and the breeder couldn't give us an exact response to how big he would be, as this is the first time they have bred cockapoos. I saw both mom and dad and they said they expect the cockapoo to grow up to be about the size of the English show cocker spaniel, but I'm not sure what they are basing this on. The toy poodle dad wasn't very small.

I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Benita_G

What an amazing colour Louis is! He is a lovely looking boy. I wonder if the boys grow larger than the girls


----------



## Gaynor59

I don't know, you are right about his colour, I can't go anywhere without people saying , what a lovely colour, although he was a lot darker when we had him .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelladugan6

This is leo. He is working x toy. He comes just above my knee and is perfect . Good luck wirg your new addition x









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benita_G

Ha ha what a lovely photo of Leo. He really does look perfect! I'm really looking forward to bringing Chester home!


----------



## marcelladugan6

Thankyou Benita. When do you get him? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benita_G

18 June, can't wait


----------

